# Blocking/Removing Internet Samsung Galaxy 5



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Does anyone know how to delete or disable internet on a samsung galaxy 5? I know how to do iphone but Samsung Galaxy is not that easy. You can't just hold and delete app. You can hide them but it's easy to show again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

You mean the browser - can't do that. If its data you can turn data off but it can be turned on again.

Details can help us get a better answer.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

john117 said:


> You mean the browser - can't do that. If its data you can turn data off but it can be turned on again.
> 
> Details can help us get a better answer.


I think OP's husband is a porn addict and she wants to disable his access to internet on the phone but still allow him to use the phone.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Only via the carrier then.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> I think OP's husband is a porn addict and she wants to disable his access to internet on the phone but still allow him to use the phone.




Yes, recovering porn addict. We did it on the iphone which is easy. Delete the apps, set parental control with a code. Samsung is way different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Swap the phone for one that has no Internet?


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Swap the phone for one that has no Internet?




It's a work phone and has many apps they use for various things.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

I googled this a saw a post that said download "APP lock"


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Swap the phone for one that has no Internet?




I assume he still wants access to certain apps, calendar, weather etc. 

OP, what about apps like Youtube? He would need to have that blocked too.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

hifromme67 said:


> Yes, recovering porn addict. We did it on the iphone which is easy. Delete the apps, set parental control with a code. Samsung is way different.


Which carrier and Android OS?


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Which carrier and Android OS?




At & T and I'm not sure. How do I find that out? We tried to delete like on iphone but it isn't the same. All you can do is hide them. On some you can disable. I am thinking because it is a work phone and they have soooo many programs (their own) that they use, it's nearly impossible unless asking their inhouse IT person to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> I assume he still wants access to certain apps, calendar, weather etc.
> 
> OP, what about apps like Youtube? He would need to have that blocked too.




They have their own caledar system they use. I managed to disable youtube. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

hifromme67 said:


> At & T and I'm not sure. How do I find that out? We tried to delete like on iphone but it isn't the same. All you can do is hide them. On some you can disable. I am thinking because it is a work phone and they have soooo many programs (their own) that they use, it's nearly impossible unless asking their inhouse IT person to do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On Android 5.X it's Settings>General>About Device>Android Version...


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

You can do the basics with creating a new restricted profile in the Settings>General>Users, but being a company phone, tread lightly...


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Emerging Buddhist said:


> You can do the basics with creating a new restricted profile in the Settings>General>Users, but being a company phone, tread lightly...




Yea exactly. We don't want to do anything that interferes with the work apps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

What's keeping him from buying a $20 android phone from Walmart and surfing porn on it via WiFi/Hotspot? Or to TeamViewer/RDP into a remote computer and surf from there?

You can't control a porn addict this way. They will find ways around it, easily.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> What's keeping him from buying a $20 android phone from Walmart and surfing porn on it via WiFi/Hotspot? Or to TeamViewer/RDP into a remote computer and surf from there?
> 
> 
> 
> You can't control a porn addict this way. They will find ways around it, easily.




He's not that smart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

hifromme67 said:


> He's not that smart.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like another good reason for finding someone else...


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

hifromme67 said:


> It's a work phone and has many apps they use for various things.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In that case the apps will not work without Internet access so I think trying to block the Internet fully may not be an option. 

Would it be possible to put child protection software on it?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

MattMatt said:


> In that case the apps will not work without Internet access so I think trying to block the Internet fully may not be an option.
> 
> *Would it be possible to put child protection software on it?*


*...with an indecipherable password needed to disable the program once it's installed! *


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

I would just download an app that has parental controls and just block porn. We use kaspersky, but if you type parental controls into the play store a lot of them come up that are free.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Is he smart enough to know that whatever he surfs on the internet via the phone can be seen/logged by the IT folks at his workplace?

If he's doing it on company time, that may be an issue, and his job could be at risk. If he doesn't know this, he should, and perhaps that would be enough to prevent him from using that particular phone for that reason. Or maybe not. Addiction is a helluva thing.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> In that case the apps will not work without Internet access so I think trying to block the Internet fully may not be an option.
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to put child protection software on it?




I'm not sure how to do it on a Samsung


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

I'd advise the following:

1. Hit phone repeatedly with a hammer.

2. Buy an iPhone.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

hifromme67 said:


> He's not that smart.


Devious intent tends to inspire a certain level of ingenuity.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

GusPolinski said:


> Devious intent tends to inspire a certain level of ingenuity.


I'd be afraid my wife would use those words against me...

That, and that she is not that smart by marrying someone like me. :surprise:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

GusPolinski said:


> I'd advise the following:
> 
> 1. Hit phone repeatedly with a hammer.
> 
> 2. Buy an iPhone.


Forgot a third step... pay the employer for the damaged phone and state that you will purchase a replacement.

That said, I wouldn't trade my Samsung for an iPhone, ever. 😛

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsondr80 (Feb 22, 2017)

http://www.wikihow.com/Block-Porn-on-Android

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

alexm said:


> Is he smart enough to know that whatever he surfs on the internet via the phone can be seen/logged by the IT folks at his workplace?
> 
> 
> 
> If he's doing it on company time, that may be an issue, and his job could be at risk. If he doesn't know this, he should, and perhaps that would be enough to prevent him from using that particular phone for that reason. Or maybe not. Addiction is a helluva thing.




He is aware of this and his therapist has explained this in the past. I believe it happened only once when I discovered it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Daisy12 said:


> I would just download an app that has parental controls and just block porn. We use kaspersky, but if you type parental controls into the play store a lot of them come up that are free.




I looked that up in app store. We don't want any browsers, we want it so he can't access any browswer apps on phone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daisy12 (Jul 10, 2016)

I found this online

If you install an app, like Titanium backup, it has the option to "freeze" an app. Again, not sure if you have to root to freeze system apps, but there's a free version to check it out.

Freeze or Uninstall Android System Apps Using Titanium Backup

Here's a guide to how to do it.


----------



## hifromme67 (Oct 30, 2016)

Daisy12 said:


> I found this online
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks. I will take a look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

